# 5c collet set



## woodrowm (Nov 14, 2017)

Good morning - Hey does anyone have or have used the 5c Collet set that is sold by Quality Machine Tool, if so what is your opinion on the set?

Thanks,
Woodrow


----------



## 4ssss (Nov 14, 2017)

The threads on most Chinese collets are not sized very well, and require a bit of effort to draw them in.  I don't usually recommend Ebay, but a used set of US branded collets would do you better in my opinion.  Unless the collets were used in a production machine, they don't wear out, unless someone ran a cutter into them.


----------



## 19E60 (Nov 14, 2017)

I have them. They are my first 5c collets so I have nothing to compare them to but I have used several of them and am satisfied.
No problems with the threads on mine.


----------



## wrmiller (Nov 14, 2017)

If Matt sends you a set that doesn't work, or are otherwise defective, he will replace them.

If you still have questions about them, why not write an email to Matt?


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 14, 2017)

Good tools aren't cheap and cheap tools aren't good . Take it for what it's worth .


----------



## peder.wennberg (Nov 15, 2017)

19E60 said:


> I have them. They are my first 5c collets so I have nothing to compare them to but I have used several of them and am satisfied.
> No problems with the threads on mine.


Same here.  My suggestion is to buy a set and for those sizes you use the most, invest in higher quality collets.  Spend your money on higher quality tooling you actually use.


----------



## wrmiller (Nov 15, 2017)

Just curious, but if a collet has decent threads such that it compresses and releases properly, and meets my needs for tolerances, just what am I investing in "higher quality collets" for exactly? Tool life?


----------



## Alan H. (Nov 15, 2017)

I have found that the cheaper collets move in and out more freely than the expensive ones.  I have both and I use the Chinese ones most of the time.

I have found that the clamping range on 5C's are quite narrow and it's almost imperative to have the whole set.   

While I don't have Matt's, I wouldn't hesitate to buy them from him.  I think he sells his with a stand/holder doesn't he?  That is a necessity to store them all.  

BTW, the vast majority of 5C's are now Asian.   I did a pretty in depth look see a few months back and discovered that some branded as made in USA are really not.  As an example, I think I remember that Ajax sells some that are provided by an American supplier and advertised as made in the USA.  But when you dig deeper, they get them from China via Canada!   Maritool gets theirs from Asia and will tell you upfront that they sell them just to have them for the few customers that ask for them.


----------



## BGHansen (Nov 16, 2017)

I have a few Hardinge 5C's, and have a 1/64" stepped set from CDCO on my Grizzly and a 1/32" stepped set on my Clausing.  I haven't used all of the collets so can't speak to all of them, but have not had any issues with the Chinese ones.  The threads inside and out have been fine.  The few I checked for accuracy were at 0.0002" which may have partially been my 5MT to 5C adapter.  

I'm pretty much self-taught and might be missing something, but haven't noticed any difference in use between the Hardinge and the CDCO collets.  I'm not a production shop so maybe the Hardinge can take more use and abuse, but I don't abuse my stuff.  If I break it, I have to fix it.

I haven't used any collets from Matt, but if they're priced in the ball park of the Chinese ones from CDCO or Shars, he's probably getting them from an Asian importer also.  He has a great rep for standing by his products, so you will end up with a good set if there are some issues with a few of them.

Bruce


----------



## Alan H. (Nov 16, 2017)

Here's a side by side of two 3/4" 5C's - a cheap CDCO and a relatively expensive Lyndex.   CDCO are Chinese and Lyndex/Nikken are Japanese. 

I have the full set by 1/64's from CDCO.  They are usable and they do get a lot of use.  But the threading on them is rough as a cob and the etched markings on the collets are disappearing with use.  I know some folks who had good luck of the draw with CDCO but I didn't.  If I had it to do over again I would buy from Matt instead.  

The Lyndex are top shelf and the markings are engraved.  The threading is very nice and overall they are well made.  I have a set of Lyndex by 1/16's.  My goal is to have a set by 1/32's at least.   Downside is the Lyndex are much harder to pull into the 5C chuck.  I assume they are made to the "spec" and therefore quite tight.   

BTW, if you buy a 5C collet from McMaster you will likely receive a Lyndex/Nikken.   

CDCO on left and Lyndex on the right:


----------



## zmotorsports (Nov 16, 2017)

I have the 5C set from Matt/Precision Mathews and have been quite pleased with the overall quality of them.  

That being said, I purchased the set by 1/16's and after a couple years of using collets now I really should have purchased the 1/32 set.  Now I need to go in and fill in my set because I have not been able to find an add-on set that would fill in the 1/32's that I am missing.

Mike


----------



## wrmiller (Nov 16, 2017)

I've been thinking about the collet closer that Matt sells for the 1340GT, so naturally I started thinking about collets as well. 

I noticed that the 'slits' in the Chinese collet are deeper than the Japanese ones, which might explain the difference in tension required to pull the collet into the chuck. But it's just a guess. And as I've recently found myself on a much smaller fixed income than I am used to, I can spend a few hours cleaning up some threads as opposed to spending hundreds of dollars extra for collets that don't require any cleanup.

I sympathize Mike, and really don't want to end up in the same boat with you (no offense), which is why if I do this I will be looking for a full set.


----------



## Alan H. (Nov 16, 2017)

Bill, I have noticed the slits but from my experience with them it has to be the difference in the threads. 

Regarding chucks, you might want to talk to Matt about the TMX set-tru 5C collet chuck.  He is a dealer and will get you one.   It is now made again by Bison and is a nice chuck.   I am very, very pleased with the one Matt sold me.


----------



## chips&more (Nov 16, 2017)

On my watchmaker size lathes I use collets/wire chucks for almost everything. But on my bigger lathe I use a Buck 3jaw ajust-tru for almost everything. And maybe a collet once every 10-15 years. Same story with a 4jaw, once every 10-15 years…Dave


----------



## wrmiller (Nov 16, 2017)

Thanks Alan, I will check into the chuck.


----------



## wrmiller (Nov 16, 2017)

chips&more said:


> On my watchmaker size lathes I use collets/wire chucks for almost everything. But on my bigger lathe I use a Buck 3jaw ajust-tru for almost everything. And maybe a collet once every 10-15 years. Same story with a 4jaw, once every 10-15 years…Dave



I have a 8" Pratt Burnerd set-tru on my 1340GT and it works great. Except for when I'm working on very small pieces, right up close to the chuck. 

Using files or emery cloth that close to a chuck that big spinning at 1600-2000 rpm can skin a knuckle faster than I can blink. And I haven't even mounted the four-jaw for my lathe since getting it. Maybe someday.


----------



## chips&more (Nov 16, 2017)

wrmiller said:


> Except for when I'm working on very small pieces, right up close to the chuck.



If you don’t have one? Maybe it’s time to buy a watchmaker size lathe.  For that small size work. And XMAS is coming.


----------



## zmotorsports (Nov 16, 2017)

wrmiller said:


> I've been thinking about the collet closer that Matt sells for the 1340GT, so naturally I started thinking about collets as well.
> 
> I noticed that the 'slits' in the Chinese collet are deeper than the Japanese ones, which might explain the difference in tension required to pull the collet into the chuck. But it's just a guess. And as I've recently found myself on a much smaller fixed income than I am used to, I can spend a few hours cleaning up some threads as opposed to spending hundreds of dollars extra for collets that don't require any cleanup.
> 
> I sympathize Mike, and really don't want to end up in the same boat with you (no offense), which is why if I do this I will be looking for a full set.



Bill, I too thought about the 5C collet closer but when I purchased my lathe Matt told me it wasn't available due to some issues.  I didn't think much about it at the time because I didn't think it was a necessity but then as I started using the lathe more I really wanted to start using collets for precision and speed.  Someone on here, sorry I can't remember who, recommended a fairly inexpensive collet chuck offered via ebay and I purchased one and have really liked it and use it quite a bit.  I believe it was Lathemaster brand but a set tru style and works very well.  

Just FYI and something to look into if you're waffling on a collet closer.

Mike


----------



## wrmiller (Nov 16, 2017)

Matt's site says he has the closers in stock. My concern (other than funds) is how much more work it would be to install/uninstall a collet closers vs. a collet chuck. 

I don't do much 'through the headstock work', yet, so if not required I am under the impression that I could leave the collet closer installed and simply install my 3-jaw when the need arises. But if I need to run a barrel or long workpiece through the spindle, the closer would have to come off.

Sound about right?


----------



## Dan_S (Nov 16, 2017)

Alan H said:


> Maritool gets theirs from Asia and will tell you upfront that they sell them just to have them for the few customers that ask for them.



I have a 32nds set from them, and they work pretty well. The threading isn't the best I've ever seen, but they aren't that bad either.


----------



## zmotorsports (Nov 16, 2017)

Dan_S said:


> I have a 32nds set from them, and they work pretty well. The threading isn't the best I've ever seen, but they aren't that bad either.
> 
> View attachment 247006



So Dan, just for clarification, is the Maritool set is a fill in between the 1/16's set or a full set of 1/32" collets?  If it's a fill in set I will definitely have to check this out.  I should have stepped up and bought the full 1/32" set to begin with and I wouldn't be in this situation.

Thanks.

Mike.


----------



## Dan_S (Nov 16, 2017)

zmotorsports said:


> So Dan, just for clarification, is the Maritool set is a fill in between the 1/16's set or a full set of 1/32" collets?  If it's a fill in set I will definitely have to check this out.  I should have stepped up and bought the full 1/32" set to begin with and I



It's a full set that goes from 1/32" to 1-5/32", 37 collets in total.
https://www.maritool.com/Collets-5C...th-37pcs-in-32nd-Increments/product_info.html

You can but collets individually buy the 64th but they are $19 each.


Something I've read and something my dad (started off life as a tool maker) mentioned to me, was to just by a 1-1/4" x 20 adjustable die to throw in the collet drawer. The point was even if the threads are pristine when you buy them, they won't stay that way forever. A die would let you chase them, and thus extend their lifespan.


----------



## Dan_S (Nov 16, 2017)

I should add the collets didn't come in containers with labels like that, I purchased them after the fact and made the labels at home.


----------



## zmotorsports (Nov 16, 2017)

Dan_S said:


> It's a full set that goes from 1/32" to 1-5/32", 37 collets in total.
> https://www.maritool.com/Collets-5C...th-37pcs-in-32nd-Increments/product_info.html
> 
> You can but collets individually buy the 64th but they are $19 each.
> ...



Thanks for the response.  

The die is a good idea to have, although I really haven't had any issues with the threads on mine, YET.

Mike


----------



## Dan_S (Nov 16, 2017)

zmotorsports said:


> The die is a good idea to have, although I really haven't had any issues with the threads on mine, YET.



Neither have I, because when i looked dies like that aren't cheap. They start at like $50 for a no-name import from a questionable retailer and go as high as $250 for a top brand from a known retailer. 

My dad said he had to do it regularly, but he was also working in a shop where collets got used all day every day.


----------



## Alan H. (Nov 16, 2017)

If you are buying import 5C collets as a set, I would suggest you consider buying a 1/64ths set and buy it with storage racks.  

The clamping range on 5c's is very narrow so a 64ths set gets you the effective clamping. 

It is also mighty handy to walk up to the rack and start poking a work piece at them until you find the right one.  I keep my expensive ones in boxes and they are a pain to get to. 

Here's about half a 64ths set.  In the next drawer down are the rest.  A friend of mine stores his racks in the vertical on the end of his 1340 lathe cabinet.


----------



## Dan_S (Nov 16, 2017)

Alan H said:


> The clamping range on 5c's is very narrow so a 64ths set gets you the effective clamping.



I was taught the range was +0.000" -0.005", so very small indeed. This is most likely why Hardinge will sell you collets in 0.001" increments.


----------



## RandyM (Nov 16, 2017)

Alan H said:


> If you are buying import 5C collets as a set, I would suggest you consider buying a 1/64ths set and buy it with storage racks.
> 
> The clamping range on 5c's is very narrow so a 64ths set gets you the effective clamping.
> 
> ...



Sorry Alan, but I find this kinda amusing. You keep your good tools tucked away and not use them.

On the other hand, I do like how you think on storage. Now mind you, I don't have your selection yet.


----------



## zmotorsports (Nov 16, 2017)

RandyM said:


> Sorry Alan, but I find this kinda amusing. You keep your good tools tucked away and not use them.
> 
> On the other hand, I do like how you think on storage. Now mind you, I don't have your selection yet.
> 
> View attachment 247011



That looks identical to mine, even stored in the bottom drawer.  I had them on the wall in my last shop and I put them in the drawer just until I make up my mind for certain if I want to hang them on the wall or not.  They were definitely more convenient on the wall.  I have about the same amount of open spaces too.lol

Mike


----------



## RandyM (Nov 16, 2017)

zmotorsports said:


> That looks identical to mine, even stored in the bottom drawer.  I had them on the wall in my last shop and I put them in the drawer just until I make up my mind for certain if I want to hang them on the wall or not.  They were definitely more convenient on the wall.  I have about the same amount of open spaces too.lol
> 
> Mike



I like them in a drawer so they don't get dirt and chips all over them. Plus I have other things already on the wall. AND, at this time, I really don't use them a lot. I need to get my lath restored. Sounds like you are about to fill those open spaces.


----------



## zmotorsports (Nov 16, 2017)

RandyM said:


> I like them in a drawer so they don't get dirt and chips all over them. Plus I have other things already on the wall. AND, at this time, I really don't use them a lot. I need to get my lath restored. Sounds like you are about to fill those open spaces.



Thinking about it, as soon as the open space in my wallet is filled in a bit.lol

Mike


----------



## chips&more (Nov 16, 2017)

I have a Hardinge 5C set in 1/64’s. Made a hole plate thing and got it all to fit in a tool box draw with a few holes (3) to spare. The two holes in the back are for handle clearance, can’t get collets into those two holes. It's the only thing that's organized in my shop…Dave


----------



## zmotorsports (Nov 16, 2017)

chips&more said:


> I have a Hardinge 5C set in 1/64’s. Made a hole plate thing and got it all to fit in a tool box draw with a few holes (3) to spare. The two holes in the back are for handle clearance, can’t get collets into those two holes. It's the only thing that's organized in my shop…Dave
> View attachment 247012



Now THAT is a nice set of collets.

Mike


----------



## Firestopper (Nov 17, 2017)

I purchased from CDCO and so far have been very pleased with the performance. I placed a 1/2" ground arbor to check runout and it was extremely accurate. Ive only used about eight of them so far and all thread in/out smoothly. It also helps that the 5C scroll chuck (lathe master tru-set) is a decent quality. I purchased it from Mark Jacobs (mksj) when he upgraded to a Bison. Like many things out of Asia, luck of the draw and I must have got lucky with the 64 piece set. It only set me back $200.

I've posted this before but worth doing it again. The indicator was hardly flickering 1/2 a needle width under power.





Static photo.




Spending $200 on the set allowed me to invest in other tooling so a no brainer for me.
The rack I was working on yesterday (80 hole) will live in the kneeling drawer for easy identification and out of the way when not needed.
The lathe/mill tooling cart build has been a long overdue, but still have a lot of work to complete.










Alan H showed a side by side of a Chinese and Japanese collet. The Chinese collet has a tiny shoulder allowing it to rest/seat nicely in the rack bore. The collets remain seated at 25º with the  kneelingdrawer opened.




The CDCO collets also have internal threads that support a back gauge for multi piece run.
I Understand quality guys, I have more quality tools and machines than not, but sometimes it just makes sense to buy less expensive items if they perform. If I come across a collet that doesn't work I'll let you know but so far they're batting 1000.
Paco


----------



## zmotorsports (Nov 17, 2017)

Paco, that stand turned out awesome.

Glad to hear you're pleased with the CDCO collet set as I have been looking.  I sure like the 5C Lathe master scroll chuck that you steered me towards.  It's been working out very well.

Mike


----------



## Firestopper (Nov 17, 2017)

Thanks Mike, glad the scroll chuck worked out for you. I love mine and waited too long to be without a 5C system. I have mksj to thank for that.
The support cart is far from done but getting closer. If your interested in details, take a look in the "members project forum".
Been toggling back and forth between the cart build and box & pan break restoration as parts/materials are on order.

I wanted to chime in my opinion on the 5C collets as I know many of us are on a budget, that being said, you never know what comes out of China but hopefully CDCO uses the same vender on a consistent basis. The collet threads quality aren't perfect but still engage/dis-enguage smoothly and the collets run true.


----------



## zmotorsports (Nov 17, 2017)

firestopper said:


> The rack I was working on yesterday (80 hole) will live in the kneeling drawer for easy identification and out of the way when not needed.
> The lathe/mill tooling cart build has been a long overdue, but still have a lot of work to complete.
> 
> 
> ...



Paco, do you have any more pictures or a thread displaying this awesome looking storage cart of bench that you are fabbing?  I would love to see more of it.

Mike

Sorry Paco, on edit I just noticed that you posted where I could see pictures.  I forgot that member's project section was added.

Thanks again, I'll check it out.


----------



## MSD0 (Nov 21, 2017)

woodrowm said:


> Good morning - Hey does anyone have or have used the 5c Collet set that is sold by Quality Machine Tool, if so what is your opinion on the set?
> 
> Thanks,
> Woodrow


I have both the inch and metric sets and haven’t had any issues with any of them.


----------



## zmotorsports (Nov 22, 2017)

All this talk about 1/64" 5C sets, I broke down and purchased a set of used Hardinge 5C collets.  Appears to be in pretty good condition.  I have been using collets more and more since I purchased my 5C scroll chuck two years ago so between that and this thread I figured I would jump in with both feet.

Thanks guys.  Thanks for helping me lighten my pockets a bit more.

Mike.


----------



## Dan_S (Nov 22, 2017)

Mike do you have collet blocks for in the mill?


----------



## outsider347 (Nov 22, 2017)

Any suggestion where to buy a 5c scroll chuck


----------



## wrmiller (Nov 22, 2017)

zmotorsports said:


> All this talk about 1/64" 5C sets, I broke down and purchased a set of used Hardinge 5C collets.  Appears to be in pretty good condition.  I have been using collets more and more since I purchased my 5C scroll chuck two years ago so between that and this thread I figured I would jump in with both feet.
> 
> Thanks guys.  Thanks for helping me lighten my pockets a bit more.
> 
> Mike.



Hey! Turn-about it fair play you know. You and your posts about your lathe and mill helped 'lighten' my wallet considerably.


----------



## Alan H. (Nov 22, 2017)

outsider347 said:


> Any suggestion where to buy a 5c scroll chuck


Call Matt (QMT).

He should have a couple of options.  If you can swing it go the TMX Set-tru (Bison made).  It is a very nice chuck.


----------



## Alan H. (Nov 22, 2017)

zmotorsports said:


> All this talk about 1/64" 5C sets, I broke down and purchased a set of used Hardinge 5C collets.  Appears to be in pretty good condition.  I have been using collets more and more since I purchased my 5C scroll chuck two years ago so between that and this thread I figured I would jump in with both feet.
> 
> Thanks guys.  Thanks for helping me lighten my pockets a bit more.
> 
> Mike.


Congrats Mike.  I use my collet chuck a lot and it is great to have the set by 64ths.  You can then find a fit when you need it.  

The collet chuck is great for chucking threaded ends.  The only sure way I have found to chuck threaded material without harming the threads.  That said, again the 64ths will come in mighty handy.


----------



## Dan_S (Nov 22, 2017)

outsider347 said:


> Any suggestion where to buy a 5c scroll chuck



If they where still in business I would have said Lathemaster, as they sold a very nice set-true 5C chuck (I have one).

Shars looks to sell a set-true style chuck.
http://www.shars.com/products/toolholding-workholding/lathe-chucks/5-5c-collet-chuck

Brass & Tool sell the Bison set true chuck as does Penn Tool.
http://brassandtool.com/Chucks-Collet.html
http://www.penntoolco.com/7-862-0505/


----------



## outsider347 (Nov 22, 2017)

Dan_S said:


> If they where still in business I would have said Lathemaster, as they sold a very nice set-true 5C chuck (I have one).
> 
> Shars looks to sell a set-true style chuck.
> http://www.shars.com/products/toolholding-workholding/lathe-chucks/5-5c-collet-chuck
> ...


Tks Dan Looks like nice tool


----------



## zmotorsports (Nov 22, 2017)

Dan_S said:


> Mike do you have collet blocks for in the mill?



Yes, I have a hexagonal and a square collet block.  I use them quite frequently but I did notice the last two times I had to alter my sequence on machining because I did not have the appropriate size 5C collet.  I think I remedied that now.




outsider347 said:


> Any suggestion where to buy a 5c scroll chuck



I purchased a Lathe master brand set-tru scroll chuck off of ebay about a year or so ago and have been very pleased with it.

Mike


----------



## zmotorsports (Nov 27, 2017)

All of this talk about 5C collets, I finally broke down last week and purchased a nice high quality used set.  I found a full set of used Hardinge collets online that are in very good condition. 

After they showed up on Friday, I unpackaged them and cleaned them and placed them in their new home right next to my lathe. 




Thanks for making my wallet lighter everyone.lol

Mike


----------



## Alan H. (Nov 27, 2017)

Nice catch Mike.  

I really like the labeled holder.  My racks are not labeled and make it a pain to get them back in order when I have had several out using them.    

In addition, the Hardinge have the sizes engraved on them vs. etched.  A touchdown of some Scotch-Brite on an etched collet removes the size marking pretty quick!


----------



## zmotorsports (Nov 27, 2017)

Alan H said:


> Nice catch Mike.
> 
> I really like the labeled holder.  My racks are not labeled and make it a pain to get them back in order when I have had several out using them.
> 
> In addition, the Hardinge have the sizes engraved on them vs. etched.  A touchdown of some Scotch-Brite on an etched collet removes the size marking pretty quick!



Thanks Alan.  They are in really great shape.  All are Hardinge with the exception of 4 of them that are Neal Skokie.  A couple of them have slight markings on the face of the collet but overall a great score, although I didn't steal them by any means.

As for the labeled stands, they are not as nice as the knee drawer/cart that Paco (firestopper) fabricated but nicer than the stamped steel ones that are everywhere.  These are composite and will work perfect.

Thanks.

Mike


----------



## Firestopper (Nov 27, 2017)

Mike, I considered buying that same collet rack (eBay) but then decided on a more custom approach. With the 15 extra holes, I'm looking for some odd ball collets like square and hexagon. 
The same seller has some pretty cool racks for other tooling and I believe will custom build whatever you want/need.


----------

